# The first dunk ever



## LanierFan (Oct 5, 2004)

Most folks know that dunking was discouraged for many years and was even illegal in the college game at one time. But how far back do dunks go? 

Believe it or not, about 90 years.

A pro named Jack Inglis, who played from 1907 to 1916 if I remember correctly, supposedly won a game against the original Celtics by grabbing the rim and pulling himself high enough to take a pass and throw down the winning basket. Not a classic alley-oop, sure, but any guy with enough athletic ability to do all that probably had pretty good hops. 

Any other dunking stories out there?


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

"Once Wilt got upset with me and dunked the ball so hard it went through the rim with such force that it broke my toe as it hit the floor."

--Johnny Kerr, Tall Tales (by Terry Pluto) p. 237 :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8:


----------



## Jester (Feb 7, 2005)

Exactly 33% of Shaq's FGM are dunks.

Anyone remember Rip Hamilton's recent dunk attempt that put the ball through the rim and halfway down the net, but the ball bounced off his head and went out, so the shot didn't count. :clap: 

Early in his career, MJ once dunked on Stockton and on his way down a fan yelled, "Pick on somebody your own size." On the very next play, MJ stole the ball and dunked on the 7' Mel Turpin and replied, "Was he big enough?"

Chris Andersen holds the record for most career dunk contest attempts


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

One dunk from Bulgaria-198sm Atanas Radev put it home over 222sm Priest Lauderdale-one of the greatest dunks of all time.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

"I said, 'Wilt isn't such a tough guy. I can guard him.' He backed me down and dunked the ball. And I was so far under the basket, and he dunked it so hard, that the ball came through the net and hit me in the forehead twice! Bang! So I said, 'You know, I think he is that great.' 

--Spencer Haywood, The NBA at 50 p.169


----------

